

How does a comment get a 0? - mumbi

Sometimes I post comments and they go from a 1 to a 0.  I don&#x27;t see a down vote?  I&#x27;m confused how they are given a 0.
======
lutusp
This forum is designed to prevent casual visitors from downvoting other
people's posts, so they've set up a threshold of 500 karma points before
you're able to downvote. Your present karma is 26, so you have 474 points to
go before you can retaliate against all those mean, unfair readers who
downvote your posts. :)

~~~
mumbi
Ah ok, thank you.

------
bdfh42
When people stop down-voting your comments or the quality is such that they
start voting them up ;) then you will reach a certain score (changes over
time) and magically you will have this awesome power to down-vote the comment
contributions of others (please use sparingly).

~~~
mumbi
And you.

------
27182818284
There is a threshold of 500 (or it was, I suppose it could have changed) karma
that a user must have before they have the option of down voting comments.

